# ***Wonderful VENEZUELA***



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

*WONDERFUL VENEZUELA *​






In this thread is requested to the forists that have time of calmly seeing it, because practically the most important thing here is to read the contained one and not to see the pictures, so that they discover this way the true Venezuela!. I hope they enjoy the content of this topic. Weekly I will be adding a region of Venezuela, until completing the 9 regions. After this they will have three additional topics. So please they also read the content 

In their third trip, in 1498, Cristóbal Colon collides for the first time with the mass continental American in the oriental coast of Venezuela. Cristóbal Colon is fascinated when seeing that great earthly paradise and he said, _*"... We have arrived to the paradise, to the EARTH OF GRACE... It fences the garden should be where God made to the man... ".*_ That was the first impression of a foreigner on what today in day is, VENEZUELA. 

Venezuela is one of the most beautiful and spectacular countries in the world, he/she has a great variety of ecosystems, climates, landscapes, flora and fauna, and many other things that they leave the impressed visitor and in love with Venezuela. 




*(THREAD IN CONSTRUCTION)  * 

Content: 
** The Andes * --- *PAGE 1*
** Guyana  * --- *COMING SOON*
** Central region* --- *COMING SOON*
** The Plains  * --- *COMING SOON*
** The West  * --- *COMING SOON*
** The East  * --- *COMING SOON*
** Deltaic plain  * --- *COMING SOON*
** The Islands * --- *COMING SOON*
** Caracas  * --- *COMING SOON*



*------BONUS-------* 
** Cities and towns of Venezuela * --- *COMING SOON*
** Venezuelan WOMENS!!!  * --- *COMING SOON*
** Typical venezuela food  * --- *COMING SOON*




*MY HAPPY 1000 POST*


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

*The Andes *​







_*".... After a night of extreme cold and dense fog, we wake up the following day of the camp beside the "Laguna Timoncito" with the surprise of a clear sky, and with the frozen lagoon, the spectacular glaciers and the grottos of the blued glaciers, never imagine to observe these landscapes in a tropical earth as Venezuela." ............... *_ *Karl Weidmann * 

The Andes, located in the south-west of Venezuela, it constitutes the final tract of the longest Mountain range in the world with more than 8.000 km. Here they are the highest mountains in Venezuela, being the highest the Pick Bolívar (5.007 m./16.230 ft.) 

The glaciers in the Venezuelan Andes have gone diminishing gradually, the mountains that harbor glaciers are the Pick Bolívar (5.007 m./16.230 ft), Pick Humboldt (4.942 m./16.214 ft.), Pico La Concha (Pick The Shell) (4.922 m/16.150 ft.),Pick Bompland (4.882 m./16.017 ft.) At the moment they are some glaciers, being the most important, El Espejo (The Mirror), Sievers, Timoncito, Codazzi, Big "Cañada",El Encierro (The Confinement), The Bolívar. 









*Bolivar Glacier*​
Those "Paramo" (The Moor) they are located to more than 3.000 m (9.842 ft). In this atmosphere of cold temperature, icy night and day, high humidity and topography of the inclined hillsides whose it limits toward the heights they are the glaciers and snow of the rocky summits and down the cloudy forest, it is alone in the Venezuelan, Colombian and Ecuadorian Andes. In times of July-September it is rotted to observe these completely snowy landscapes, with towns and valleys to the margin of the snow. 









*Mucubaji Moor*​
The Venezuelan Andes also harbors so much monuments of great importance for Venezuela as well as for the world. It shows of this we have the Astronomical Observatory to more altitude in America (located 3.800 m./12.467 ft.), also the longest and high cable car in the world (from 1.516 m/4.973 ft.. up to 4.800 m/15.750 ft.., of long more than 12,5 km.), the highest statue in Latin America "La Virgen de la Paz/"The Virgin of The Peace" (more than 47 m/154 ft.. And it overcomes to the "Liberty Statue (without the pedestal) in height), and ruins of towns and you dam. 








*MERIDA CABLECAR*









*VIRGIN OF THE PEACE*









*Observatory*​ 
** Climate*: The climate in you walk them it varies according to the height, according to five thermal floors: 

*a) Area of Hot lands*: Located from the 0 m. (0 ft.) until the 1000 m. (3.280 ft.), the temperature is inferior of 27°C (80,2°F) 







*b) Temperate Area:* Located from the 1.000 m. (3.280 ft.) until the 2.800 m. (9.186 ft), the temperature is of 12°C (53,6°F) at 20°C (68°F) 







*c) Cold Area:* Located from the 2.800 m (9.186 ft.) until the 3.800 m. (12.467 ft.), the temperature is of 5°C (41°f) at 11°C (51,8°F) 







*d) Area of Moor: * Located from the 3.800 m. (12.467 ft.) until the 4700 m. (15.420 ft), the temperature is of -3°C (26,6°F) up to 5°C (41°F) 







*e) Area Glacier:* Located to a superior height to 4.700 m. (15.420 ft.), the temperature is inferior at the -3°C (26,6°F) 







The Venezuelan Andes is divided in 3 brunches, and they are: 

** Sierra Nevada de Merida (Snowfall Mountains of Merida):* it is the most narrow, but it presents those but gigantic altitudes of Venezuela, has an average of height of 4.700 m. (15.420 ft.) 







** Sierra La Culata (The Breech Mountains):* this located to the northwest of Snowfall Mountains of Merida, it skirts it the depression of the Lake of Maracaibo, it harbors an uniform and even, but also inclined relief. The half altitude is of 4.300 m. 







** Cordillera de Perija (Mountain range of Perija):* (TO SEE IN "THE OCCIDENT") 

Apart from those "regions" of the brunches, they are also: 

* * La Depresion del Tachira (The Depression of the Tachira):* It is where the Mountain range Andean Venezuelan, its relief begins it is irregular, the alluvial terraces, hills and picks prevail. The Depression of the Tachira, it has been one of the areas of more agricultural development in the economic process of the Andean region, in which the cultivations of coffee stand out and of cane of sugar, as well as other industries.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

One of my favorite countries in Latinamerica.


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

more pics
IN SPANISH THE LANGUAGE SORRY!!!!

OBSERVATORIO (UNO DE LOS MAS ALTOS EN EL MUNDO, DESPUES DE LOS DE HAWAII)









AQUI PUEDEN APRECIAR LA CARRETERA TRANSANDINA CON UN PUNTO MAXIMO DE 4118 MTR. Y LES DEJO FOTOS DE LA CARRETERA!!!

























GLACIAR EN EL PICO BONPLAND









CIUDAD DE MERIDA DESDE EL TELEFERICO








CIUAD DE MERIDA, AL FONDO LA SIERRA DE LA CULATA CON ALTURA PROIMEDIO DE 4200 METROS.









SIERRA LA CULATA









PICO BOLIVAR 








AMANECER EN LA SIERRA NEVADA








LAGUNA DE MUCUBAJI








PICO MUCUÑUQUE








VALLE DE ORIGEN GLACIAR

















CARRETERA HACIA MERIDA (ESTO ES EN EL PARAMO DE MUCUCHIES)









SIERRA DE LA CULATA








GLACIAR HUMBOLDT








VERTIENTE SUR DEL PICO HUMBOLDT







LAGUNA VERDE








GLACIAR TIMONCITO







PICO BOLIVAR CON EL TELEFERICO MAS LARGO Y ALTO DEL MUNDO 







LAGUNA TIMONCITO








CUEVA GLACIAR EN EL PICO BOLIVAR








fotos del teleferico y de Pico Espeho!!


























VIRGEN DE LAS NIEVES EN PICO ESPEJO (4768 METROS)
























GLACIAR HUMBOLDT


























GLACIAR BOLIVAR








GLACIAR LA CONCHA








GLACIAR TIMONCITO








OTROS GLACIARES Q NO ME SE SU NOMBRE

















































































Q MAS GLACIARES DE VENEZUELA QUIEREN (Y NO SON NIEVES PERPETUAS, ESTAS FOTOS, SON GLACIARES)


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

The next thursday coming the GUIANA REGION!!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice work...awesome country for sure...keep going....


----------

